
Arc Language - tosh
http://arclanguage.org/
======
krapp
Arc is my first real exposure to a Lisp. I've been piecemeal contributing to
the Anarki fork[0] as self-education.

A lot of things about it frustrate me. Mostly the global namespace and
mutability (and Anarki specific issues with Racket interop.) I know that's a
fundamental part of the design and culture, but I think it holds the potential
of the language back considerably.

[0][https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki)

------
aethertron
Who uses it, and for what? Aside from the HN site.

~~~
krapp
I vaguely remember claims from people using it to automate things for internal
software.

As far as public facing web apps like HN - I think the only things out there
are clones of HN using the same codebase. The truth is the way the application
and news code are designed makes it difficult to implement much besides a HN
clone or something very nuch like it, without much suffering. No one is
building a commerce app out of it or anything.

------
August-Garcia
What an unholy crime against god.

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you for that useful, informative, and actionable comment.

Would you care to comment further? I, for one, would be interested in hearing
a complete, coherent, and cogent elaboration.

TIA.

~~~
August-Garcia
> Arc is designed for exploratory programming

That is basically the definition of "crime against god," which, by the way, is
different from "bad."

~~~
kazinator
Crimes against god often involve offending god by trying to be godlike.

~~~
August-Garcia
Which would indicate that if a programming language is a "crime against god,"
then it is "godlike" or trying to do the impossible which generally means
"good" or in this case "experimental."

